# Canon DSLR - Older AF lenses compatible?



## alistairappleby (Aug 8, 2011)

Im thinking of buying a DSLR - I have 2 older canon lenses - used for analogue photography in the past - one is a sigma SAF zoom 28-200. 1:3.8-5.6.
Is this likely to work with a new canon DSLR body such as the EOS 1100D. Or am I best just to start again with a new package ?


----------



## Railphotog (Aug 8, 2011)

By "analogue" photography, assume you mean film?  Was the film camera a Canon EOS autofocus model?   If so, all EOS lenses will work on EOS digital cameras; Canon manual focus FD lenses will not work at all.   

Sigma lenses have had compatibility issues in the past with Canon cameras.   Sigma did not license lens technology from Canon, but reverse engineered their lenses to work on Canon cameras.  When Canon upgraded their camera bodies, often Sigma lenses would not work on them.  At one time Sigma would replace the electronic chip in their lenses so they'd work with newer Canon bodies, but I'm not sure they still do it.  Best idea would be to take your Sigma lens to a camera shop and try it on a newer digital body.

I had a Sigma 28-70mm lens rechipped by them for no charge many years ago.   My original Canon 50mm f/1.8 and 28mm f/2.8 lenses I used with my EOS film cameras work fine on my Canon DSLR.

Good luck!


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe the magic year for Canon is 1987.  Anything made before that won't fit, as I believe they changed their mounting system (correct me if I am wrong please).
When I first started, I had 2 older lenses.  Bought an XSI a few years ago and had a 10 or so year old 20-50 and 50-200 (or something like that).  Both were kit lenses, but the AF worked.  Was good to start with, but I upgraded quickly


----------

